# Welders



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm looking for a welder with some portability. Something I could take to a 120VAC receptacle. MIG machine is out of the question. I'm looking at a Miller Dynasty, a Miller Maxstar, or a Lincoln invertec v205. The ability to work with aluminum is almost a must have. DC stick is a must. Most work would be done with stick. Material is sheet metal to 1/4". I understand higher amperage draw @ higher settings on a 120 VAC 12 ga wire circuit. Easily portable is a must. Pick it up and go. Do not like the idea of having to wheel carts around.

A Miller Dynasty 200 DX looks like it's a really nice machine. The Dynasty 200 SD looks nice but not as many options welding aluminum. Price on these machines range from $3100 to $3300. Wow.

A Miller Maxstar is about half that price but you lose your ability to TIG weld aluminum.

The Lincoln Invertec v205 looks comparable to the Dynasty series.

My process set up for aluminum now is, ugh, a lot of setup. A Miller Bobcat driving a Miller spool gun via a Miller 115 contactor.

I guess I'm looking for some thoughts on these machines. Anybody use one of these machines in the farm shop or at work?


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

I have used a dynasty 280 several times and was impressed with it. I have done a lot of welding with a Miller syncrowave250 and was surprised at the differences between a transformer welder and an inverter welder. When its time to replace my 250 I will definitely buy a dynasty.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Has anyone purchased a machine from one of the online discount welder suppliers? I wonder how any warranty issues might be handled. There is such a big difference between buying local vs online. Online has it beat. Cheaper price, no shipping charge, and no sales tax. I just have the warranty issue keeping me from pulling the trigger on one.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

My latest machine a Lincoln TIG, came from Baker Welding online but I picked it up at one of their stores and Baker gave me the online price to boot and no tax but I have a commercial business exemption anyway.

If you want portable, I suggest taking a hard look at the Hobart battery powered MIG. you can get it with a spool gun for Al and it comes with a gas solenoid so you can run flux core or plain wire. Every review I've ever read is very positive. Keep in mind that Hobart shares Miller components, like guns are Miller for instance. Both are subs of Illinois Industries. It's not pulsed MIG but unless you absolutely want a TIG looking weld with MIG speed, a pulsed MIG is optional and expensive.

It has the amperage output of a 220 outfit but charges on 110 and you can run it plugged in too. If I had a need for a portable outfit, I'd have one. I don't. I have a gas driven Lincoln AC/DC with a HF unit for scratch start TIG or SMAW. I burn a ton of rod doing in field repairs on farm equipment, I prefer gas shielded MIG or pulsed MIG however. (that don't work outside) Scratch works for ferrous, but for Al, scratch equals a contaminated tung.

I'm pretty sold on Hobart MIG. I have a consumer grade 190 amp/220-1 machine I've been using in a production scenario for a couple years now with no issues., Other than it's limited wire capacity (8 pound spool maximum) and bottle rack (short 4' bottle). It's a very good machine with good wet out and a smooth, stable arc and wire speed is infinitely controllable.

Just some suggestions. I happen to do a bit of fabrication on the side....


----------

